# .080 die for aj axle



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Anyone know where to get a .080 die for steel axles? I have some MM axles and want to thread them deeper to get the tires in farther


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I assume you mean a #0-80 die. A simple Google search brings up many locations selling such an item. A matching tap is also available.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Try " Mirco- Mark" They have a lot of hobby type stuff . In fact I think thats where I got mine. 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

You could try MSC, McMaster Carr, Traversr Tool, all online.

Rob


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I have one that I got for around $20 or so.. I've never used it and probably never will so I'll sell it if you can't find one anywhere.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Walther's trains. Has tungsten taps and dies for 0-90, 0-80, 1-72, 2-56 which are the common threads in HO scale slot parts.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search?category=Tool&subc=HTOOL&subc1=TAP

-Paul


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks guys Micro Mark had them 12$


----------

